# Fish smoker shavings



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Smokers dust, wood chips, shavings whatever their called. Where can i get a decent quantity for a good price. 
I just got a fish smoker and found a bag of hickory for $7 for 50g. I thought this was a bit expensive.

Would it be as easy as getting a lump of said wood and putting it on a lathe and using a wood grater to shave my own chips off?
or is there a cheap place to buy alot of the stuff


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

MrQ said:


> Would it be as easy as getting a lump of said wood and putting it on a lathe and using a wood grater to shave my own chips off?


Yes. Hardwood only, inc fruitwood (make sure it hasn't been sprayed).

Don't use treated pine, except for the MIL ;-) .


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have been using those small packets of hickory chips for years, smoke fish regularly, and find that I get MANY sessions out of one. My last pack lasted over a year, and that was smoking trout most weekends over winter. I only use a few tablespoons of chips each time though.

Have often thought about chipping my own wood, but it's probably not worth the effort if I'm only paying $7 a year for the prepacked stuff.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

ah ok i have been doing it wrong squidder, my thing said to put 150g. well i looked at the packed and thought 150g would be way to much so i just put half a pack. THink next time ill try your way see if I stil get the same result.

another question. Do you guys eat it hot or wait till its cold?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

MrQ said:


> ah ok i have been doing it wrong squidder, my thing said to put 150g. well i looked at the packed and thought 150g would be way to much so i just put half a pack. THink next time ill try your way see if I stil get the same result.
> 
> another question. Do you guys eat it hot or wait till its cold?


Both is good, I'm still experimenting so I have different spices on different pieces.
It seems to me that thin fillets like mackerel or hairtail are nice hot but I prefer thicker fish cold. 
I think it is all nice cold though.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

MrQ said:


> ah ok i have been doing it wrong squidder, my thing said to put 150g. well i looked at the packed and thought 150g would be way to much so i just put half a pack. THink next time ill try your way see if I stil get the same result.
> 
> another question. Do you guys eat it hot or wait till its cold?


I remember doing the same when I bought my smoker (which is a stainless steel abu box-style one). The booklet that came with the smoker said to cover the entire base of the smoker with a half-centimetre layer of chips (which used up a most of the packet) - but after smoking the fish I noticed that only the chips near the metho burner had actually combusted. So ever since them I only put a few tablespoons of chips in a ring around the edge of the burner. I find the smokey flavour is still well and truly strong enough doing it this way, and the packet of chips lasts forever.

I agree with keza, all smoked fish tastes nice cold, some is alright hot as well. My latest favorite is smoked trout quiche. It's a bit involved because I have to smoke the trout, then prepare the pastry and blind bake it, then assemble the filling and bake again, but the result is well worth it.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have tried quite a lot of them Paul (Scribbly gum, ******* and others), and although I know it's Unaustralian.........I keep going back to hickory. It gives a far better smoky flavour IMO.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks heaps guys! time to go catch some tailor


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats good news about the hickory - I have a few tool handles that have become divorced from the heads (blocksplitter, axes etc) - gives them a second life. The lathe can mince them up in no time..... thanks for the idea.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a friend that uses 2nd hand baseball bats picked up at garage sales.
After a sand, they are ready for chipping by the planer.

I like apple or hickory for fish/foul and mesquite for pig/cow/deer.

This thread makes me hungry!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Go to your local woodworking club, tell them what you want them for and somebody will come to the party.
I just scored a couple of kilos af mango chips, unbelievable flavour!!!!! 
Hmmmm Mango Ahghhgghhhagh!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Be careful which woodworking club you go to, the ones in Sydney are completely different and you wouldn't want their shavings.
At least that's what sbd told me.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

keza said:


> Be careful which woodworking club you go to, the ones in Sydney are completely different and you wouldn't want their shavings.
> At least that's what sbd told me.


haha thats a funny one!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Beekeeper here... when I was a youngster, my dad worked as a net-fisherman and also sold fish from our house at Scarborough.

At times, he kippered fish in a smoke-house he made in the back yard. He used Moreton Bay Fig timber shavings, and when word got around that he was selling kippered mullet and tailor, people used to queue up at our back door for them.

However... I believe that the Moreton Bay Fig is protected in South Eastern Qld, now... but due to the brittle nature of the tree branches, often there is a branch or two broken off, so surely you couldn't get pinched for cleaning up the area beneath the tree?

Perhaps even the leaves could be smoked? (not rolled up and smoked, dopey)[/size]

I hope this has been of some help... Jimbo


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

MrQ said:


> I just got a fish smoker and found a bag of hickory for $7 for 50g. I thought this was a bit expensive.


Many years ago, we used to locate some suitable timber in the bush - say, a fallen Banksia. Then, chain saw a few lengths that would fit in the car - bring home and saw up chain width by chain width. These days - I might just substitute a vegetable oil in the saw for chain lubrication instead of regular stuff!!! 
Banksia is very soft and easy to cut with a sharp chain! Basically bugger-all cost.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

going bush i do fair often getting to some rock fishing spots. so this is possible. but I wouldnt know what trees to look for!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

MrQ said:


> going bush i do fair often getting to some rock fishing spots. so this is possible. but I wouldnt know what trees to look for!


Anything except pine.
Experiment, Australia has some great flavoured smoking timbers. Jarrah has a nice, mild but distinct flavour (you won't get Jarrah in the East though).
I have used just dead twigs off the ground many times before.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

what about gum trees? or eucalypts?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, some can be a little strong so experiment.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Jungle. next time im out in hot dry conditions I will pick some up. Royal national park has some long trails that we trekk through.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

MrQ said:


> what about gum trees? or eucalypts?


As Craig suggested - may be worth a try.
I checked the location around Oz for Banksia - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banksia
Appears a variety is likely to be around your region. Always found it to be a rather pleasant flavour.
Good luck in finding something interesting!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

For something a but different try a mix if rice, sugar and Chinese five spice. Works a treat and good flavour too!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

For something a but different try a mix if rice, sugar and Chinese five spice. Works a treat and good flavour too!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

For something a but different try a mix if rice, sugar and Chinese five spice. Works a treat and good flavour too!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Is


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

that


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

a side dish?


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

When I bought my smoker the instructions ( the wife must have read them ) said that some Australian timbers contain resins or gums that may make the fish inedible(possibly poisonous, can't remember)
So i use the packaged ones
Look around, you will find some places sell larger packets cheaper and as mentioned in small home smokers they last ages.

GT79


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Look for long dried driftwood on a beach, take it home and chip it up. Amazingly good flavour.
Dead mangrove is almost as good too.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

OH i know the banksia! yes there is heaps in the national park!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Always liked the Banksia - but as Craig did mention - there are many others....


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Gunna start small and work my way outwards I think! Banksia is now the target on my next hike to my fishing spot. Just hope there is some out in the open!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Have fun experimenting!


----------



## surfersam88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Q

I've also just bought a smoker & first time & just shoved the Tailor fillets in & fired it up ... the fillets were chocolate brown & too strong #GAK#. Last weekend I got some more Tailor & dry cured the fillets in brown sugar & salt (3BS:1S 18 hours, next time I'll try 12), smoked slowly using less wood (2 tablespoons perhaps). Much better, in fact excellent. The denser texture was nice too, as liquid is drawn out during curing.

Read up, there's heaps of info online.

surfersam


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

surfersam88 said:


> Read up, there's heaps of info online.


Good advice, my smoking got a lot better after online research - for me the biggest improvement came when I started wet brining in a mix of salt and brown sugar (1tbsp salt + 1tbsp brown sugar per cup of water, brined for 45 mins/inch of flesh thickness), then washing and air drying the fillets for at least 1.5-2 hours before smoking them.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes definately washing and drying fillets off helped.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Newest update

After catching some bonito ( and bleeding them straight away and then putting them in a bag of ice i carted down the mountain to the rocks!) I then took this home and filleted them. Put them in a brine of cooking salt, brown sugar, pepper and chillie. Brined them for 45 minutes and then smoked them for 12 minutes. Only used about 2 teaspoons maybe a little more of hickory and it turned out fantasic!

Totally stoked that I got it right this time. my gf also loved it and said it was almost as good as the salmon we had in tasmania at the salmon farm (41degrees south)

SO a big thankyou to everyone who gave me advice I appreciate it


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

bildad said:


> Go to your local woodworking club, tell them what you want them for and somebody will come to the party.
> I just scored a couple of kilos af mango chips, unbelievable flavour!!!!!
> Hmmmm Mango Ahghhgghhhagh!


I'm looking outside at my mango tree with a new appreciation , whilst glancing at my macadamia tree going hmmmmmmm


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I had used the small gal smokers for a long time and love the taste of fresh smoked tailor
And I have never brined but have some great recipes for brine and exited to catch some fish to test it out

A few years ago I worked for edi rail making trains and a boily made up a few smokers out of the quality stainless steel that the trains are made with. Has two racks in side and can take a heap of tailor in there. Fantastic

One of my favorite things is to always have a squeeze bottle of egg mayonnaise and a squeeze tube of wazabi 
A long squeeze down the plate of mayo then along the top wazabi
Dip the flesh in that
We camp with a crew of 12 adults and 20 something kids and they all love it 
Bewdiful


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got a smoker, and at first attempt smoked some snook I caught on the weekend with hickory shavings (came with the unit). I posted this brine mix on my trip report but seemed logical to copy it over here too as it came up fantastically! Can't wait to experiment more with different woods and flavours.

Sure! 500ml of warm water and dissolve 2 dessert spoons of sea salt, 2 dessert spoons of honey plus add 2 -3 cloves of crushed garlic. Allow to liquid to cool then add fillets and soak for around 1 hour. Remove fillets, DO NOT rinse, spoon the garlic granules out of the liquid and drizzle them on top of the fillets, then air dry on a rack prior to smoking for around 15 - 20 mins depending on thickness. The sticky coating picks up the smoke flavours beautifully and the sweetness ensures it isn't too salty.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

sounds good. I gotta get back out fishing!


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

GT79 said:


> When I bought my smoker the instructions ( the wife must have read them ) said that some Australian timbers contain resins or gums that may make the fish inedible(possibly poisonous, can't remember)


Yeah id avoid using camphor, but it probably wouldnt taste any good anyway.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camphor


----------

